# Texting and Driving



## eman (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone who drives a vehicle or especially folks that have Teenagers starting to drive . You and your teens need to watch this video together!!!



It may save someone life!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 22, 2011)

Very sad. This is something that need to be addressed! I have seen numerous cars swerving all over the road that you would think that the driver was drunk! But nope just some kid playing with their phone,just asking for trouble. You see it all the time,,at stop lights you look over and their they are texting away!! I think that you you are old enough to drive you should be old enough to know better and not texted..There is nothing that is that important that can not wait. No discipline at all,seems to me that the parents need to step up a little more and drive the message home more.Maybe up the legal driving age or something. They have made laws against using your phone while driving but i have yet to see or hear any police really inforce this. They really need to start! Not only is this very sad when someone gets hurt or go forbid killed,but  this is a huge reason why it is so expensive to insure teenagers. or for that matter any car.

sorry if i seem to br ranting alot but i think that it is just ridiculous that kids are not responsible enough to have common sense.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

Very sad !

We didn't have toys like that years ago!

Only swerving in my day was from too much beer (also not a good idea !).

Or the old pickup truck swerving down the highway, with only one head showing.

Then 10 or 20 miles down the road---now there's two heads!

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Very sad !
> 
> We didn't have toys like that years ago!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA  Nice!!!


----------



## miamirick (Feb 22, 2011)

i told both my kids  (22)  and (17) that the day they get in trouble or a ticket or any violation,, because of a phone ,is the day they loose the car and the phone

it has worked so far   well my 22 year old daughter i cant force on her anymore but it worked through high school and college, my son has yet to get a ticket

yeah bear you gotta quit thinking about the old days   police would let you off for swerving with that excuse  but not anymore


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Very sad !
> 
> We didn't have toys like that years ago!
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## meateater (Feb 22, 2011)

I heard that they make an app that will not let you text if going over a certain MPH, it works along with GPS. It locks you out. I firmly believe it should be  a factory installed app on all phones from the factory.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Here in Ontario, Canada it's a $115(or maybe $150) dollar fine if one is caught on a cell phone(talking or texting) or fiddling with an iPod. Our police enforce it rigorously.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Very sad !
> 
> We didn't have toys like that years ago!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2011)

meateater said:


> I heard that they make an app that will not let you text if going over a certain MPH, it works along with GPS. It locks you out. I firmly believe it should be  a factory installed app on all phones from the factory.


This could be a political problem. I can hear it already--"Mommy State" this, and "Mommy State" that!

However, I could see that much more than I can see the fines for not wearing your seat belt.

It's a wonder they haven't made the cars unable to drive without have your seat belt on.

Texting while driving can kill other people!  I never figured out how not wearing a seatbelt kills anyone else.

Bear




AK1 said:


> Here in Ontario, Canada it's a $115(or maybe $150) dollar fine if one is caught on a cell phone(talking or texting) or fiddling with an iPod. Our police enforce it rigorously.


See above.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Very sad !
> 
> We didn't have toys like that years ago!
> 
> ...


 I actually got a ticket for one of these 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Cost me $200 plus a long lecture from POP's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I actually got a ticket for one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you tell him you weren't the one driving?

I guess I'll pay for that one, but that's what you get for agreeing that my unstuffed bologna looks like turds!

Bear


----------



## pintobean (Feb 25, 2011)

meateater said:


> I heard that they make an app that will not let you text if going over a certain MPH, it works along with GPS. It locks you out. I firmly believe it should be  a factory installed app on all phones from the factory.




I agree. Ford has also come out with a feature they call MyKey which allows you to set maximum speeds of the car, and a few others things for teens (radio volume limit, a function that mutes the radio and beeps until belts are buckled, and a fuel reminder). Awesome Idea...why has it taken this long to come out with something like that?


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 25, 2011)

Bear - I had a great comment, then before I hit submit I re-read it...laughed outloud and then erased it. Sorry...but figured I would get in trouble for it.  I just wanted to give you a heads up.  ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> Bear - I had a great comment, then before I hit submit I re-read it...laughed outloud and then erased it. Sorry...but figured I would get in trouble for it.  I just wanted to give you a heads up.  ;)


LOL---Been there--done that---Sometimes it's for the best.

You can always PM me---It was probably a beauty!

Bear


----------

